# ASUS reveals models and price of z68 mobo



## game-freak (May 29, 2011)

z68 motherboard  models and their prices for the indian market 

MAXIMUS IV EXTREME-Z                 Rs. 24500/-

MAXIMUS IV GENE-Z                       Rs. 11950/-

P8Z68 DELUXE                               Rs. 16550/-

P8Z68-V PRO                                 Rs. 13550/-

P8Z68-V                                       Rs. 12450/- 

To read the full article CLICK HERE


----------



## unrealboy (May 29, 2011)

Thanks for the prices dude..


----------



## MatchBoxx (May 29, 2011)

This info was posted at the ASUS website a long ago! But still, thanks for sharing.


----------



## nginx (May 29, 2011)

Are these street prices or MSRP?

P8Z68-V looks like a good buy at 12.5k. It seems to support x8/x8 SLI and has all the features of the Pro.


----------



## mukherjee (May 29, 2011)

sammy_cool said:


> This info was posted at the ASUS website a long ago! But still, thanks for sharing.



+1

Well I have info that they might be available by this week....


----------



## MatchBoxx (May 30, 2011)

mukherjee said:


> +1
> 
> Well I have info that they might be available by this week....



i hav postponed my rig purchase only because i want a Z68 mobo! Please do let us know in the Hardware Price Update Kolkata forum, when it eventually launches in our city!


----------



## game-freak (May 30, 2011)

MAXIMUS IV GENE-Z at 11950/- looks good its a ROG dedicated gaming board has all the features and the color scheme of the mobo looks gr8 better than those blue boards


----------



## pegasus (May 31, 2011)

sammy_cool said:


> i hav postponed my rig purchase only because i want a Z68 mobo! Please do let us know in the Hardware Price Update Kolkata forum, when it eventually launches in our city!


*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/1409681-post27.html


----------



## Faun (May 31, 2011)

There are not including taxes AFAIK. Please confirm.


----------



## pegasus (May 31, 2011)

^ Not sure but seems almost there. Not bad at all considering the features offered and newness of the series. 
P8Z68-V > 12,650/-
Buy Asus P8Z68-V DIGI VRM Digital Power in Mumbai India
P8Z68-V PRO > 14,000/-
Buy Asus P8Z68-V PRO DIGI VRM Digital Power in Mumbai India


----------



## Faun (May 31, 2011)

^^I guess I am getting a fair deal at 13960 (V-Pro)


----------



## MatchBoxx (May 31, 2011)

pegasus said:


> *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/1409681-post27.html



thanks buddy!


----------

